# I am looking for electric scheme for one DSM TV



## Kp5pzfLqDUyy (Jun 21, 2015)

led-24 hdmi

Thanks in advance


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Are you referring to the schematic? They aren't available for most hardware to the general public. But if you really want someone to look, you need to supply the brand and model. Assuming DSM is the brand, we need the exact model info as I'm sure they have produced more than on 24" LED model.


----------



## Kp5pzfLqDUyy (Jun 21, 2015)

Kp5pzfLqDUyy said:


> *led-24 hdmi*
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I can't find anything.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Posting just that info will not get you anything, we need the makers name and full model number, what you have posted fits a number of makers but not one specifically and what you are asking for requires being specific.


----------

